
Tell HN: My healthcare provider got my data without my consent - anonymous654321
It shouldn&#x27;t be possible for a company to hand a healthcare provider tons of data about you without your explicit consent -- but it is and I want you to know.<p>Arivale (arivale.com) was a wellness company that abruptly closed yesterday. The data they collected included whole genome data, clinical blood markers, microbiome, and lots more, including a lot of experimental data extracted from biosamples that the end user never saw and didn&#x27;t know existed. A small transition team is staying on for a short time to move data over to Providence. Providence is the third largest healthcare provider in the country. There&#x27;s a good chance you get your healthcare through them, even if you don&#x27;t realize it. I do. And now they own lots of data about me without my explicit consent thanks to this massive final data dump.<p>The moral of the story: Don&#x27;t give your health data out as freely as I did. You don&#x27;t know where it will end up. I wish that we were better protected in this arena than we are.
======
thedevindevops
Are you American or Canadian?

~~~
anonymous654321
American

~~~
thedevindevops
You should be protected by the HIPAA legislation.

